# Found This At The Barn Tonight .. Who Remembers These??



## Dix (Mar 14, 2014)

Sweat scraper for size reference. It's for a 78


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 14, 2014)

Vinyl is good. Got a huge box in the attic. Johnny Mathis to Grateful Dead.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 14, 2014)

Bagel wrapper?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 14, 2014)

We had a whole bunch of 78s when I was a kid. Never forget one of them. "Who's The Second Husband of John's Other Wife." And since Dad worked for Borden "Elsie the Cow's Halloween" which would be worth a fortune and my sister finally admitted that she tossed it years ago.


----------



## Dix (Mar 14, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Bagel wrapper?



Smart a$$


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 14, 2014)

Never had any 78s, but still have some 45s.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 14, 2014)

Ktm300 said:


> Vinyl is good. Got a huge box in the attic. Johnny Mathis to Grateful Dead.



78s weren't vinyl. I don't know what they were made of but they were brittle and weighed a ton. Used a few for skeet targets. Mom was not pleased.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 14, 2014)

Just looked it up. They were made of shellac.


----------



## fossil (Mar 14, 2014)

I have one of these:   (yes, it works)




and a pile of 78's.  Next to the player is a little porcelain "Nipper" the dog in the classic pose.  I found the dog at a yard sale in Santa Cruz a zillion years ago.


----------



## Dix (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## fossil (Mar 14, 2014)

Zactly.  It's over in the guest quarters or I'd snap a pic.  Maybe tomorrow.

OK, it's tomorrow.  Here's mine:


----------



## Dix (Mar 15, 2014)

Rick, does it still work?


----------



## fossil (Mar 15, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Dix (Mar 15, 2014)

Sweet !!


----------



## fossil (Mar 15, 2014)

Check it out:


----------



## begreen (Mar 15, 2014)

Very cool! Nipper still seems pretty chipper.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 15, 2014)

I have some old ...well I'm not sure what you would call them ... they're labeled Edison records and are a cylindrical brittle plastic in shape ... thinking they might be very old records perhaps ... ironically found them smoldering away in my grandfather's barn years ago.


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome IPod.


----------



## begreen (Mar 15, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> I have some old ...well I'm not sure what you would call them ... they're labeled Edison records and are a cylindrical brittle plastic in shape ... thinking they might be very old records perhaps ... ironically found them smoldering away in my grandfather's barn years ago.



Edison cylinders. If rare, they could be valuable. I would have them assessed. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonograph_cylinder


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 15, 2014)

The Edison cylinders are very cool.  I had an 8 track/record combo stereo until about 8 years ago.  Sold the vinyl and the 8 tracks with it.

Music sounds better on vinyl, my opinion.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 16, 2014)

begreen said:


> Edison cylinders. If rare, they could be valuable. I would have them assessed.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonograph_cylinder




Yup ... that is what I Have ... had three or four ... could only find the one when I looked for it yesterday.


----------



## Ehouse (Mar 16, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Yup ... that is what I Have ... had three or four ... could only find the one when I looked for it yesterday.




Save 'em Jake!  I've come across them looking for old time folk music recordings.  They could be one-offs and historically significant.  Any labels of content?


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 22, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Sweat scraper for size reference.



 Usually we use beer cans around here.


----------



## CenterTree (Mar 23, 2014)

Vinyl seems to be the new "rage" among teens/college kids these days.

My 20 year old got a mock vintage record player for Xmas from his Mom.  The kids go to Variety Stores and seek out old 45's and play them.  I seem to think it is a new fad.

So, a few days after Xmas I went up the my attic and brought down 3 huge boxes of LP's and 45's and my kids' eye's just about popped out.

I gave them most away to the kids.   Stuff like older Pink Floyd, Zep, Beatles, old Aerosmith, Kansas, Boston, ZZ top, J Giles , to The Cars, Alan Parsons, The Cure and an assortment of 80's styles. 

The 80's music is really BIG with the kids now.  Just happens to be my favorite too.

I must have about 300 records stored.  
Even a few 8tracks too.

I remember the 78's too, from home.
And my dad always was playing the REEL to REEL tapes at home.


----------



## Adabiviak (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a milk crate full of 78 RPM records (and a player with that speed setting too)... you don't realize what a miracle vinyl was until you handle those old things. 

Not being around horses much, I take it the sweat scraper is for the horse? It's still weird to me that they sweat.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 23, 2014)

Like BB, I not so fondly remember using our old 78's for target practice. Mother was happy to get rid of them and we didn't know any better at the time. 

We do still play 33's and 45's though. Have put some of them onto CD's but plenty to go still. 


Thanks for bringing back some memories Dix!


----------



## Dix (Mar 23, 2014)

Adabiviak said:


> I have a milk crate full of 78 RPM records (and a player with that speed setting too)... you don't realize what a miracle vinyl was until you handle those old things.
> 
> Not being around horses much, I take it the sweat scraper is for the horse? It's still weird to me that they sweat.




Yes, sweat scraper is for the heese. Trust me, they sweat. Especially on a hot day with saddle pad, blanket, & saddle. Gotta be careful with them when its really hot.

Sweat scrappers also work well for removing excess water after a bath..


----------



## firebroad (Mar 24, 2014)

Back in the day, an "album" was very much like a photo album; it was a big bound book or a hinged box, with about 6 or 7 seventy-eight RPM records in it.  Each record slid into it's own paper sleeve in the book.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 24, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Sweat scraper for size reference. It's for a 78
> View attachment 129665


 

i play vinyl regularly, currently have 3 vintage 2-channel setups in the house/basement, some of you will recall some of the equipment here:

1. Pioneer SX1250, Thorens TD160 turntable, Acoustic Reasearch AR2a speakers, HRT DAC, ATH-M50 headphones, HP MIni 1037, 21,000 song library, 2,100 music video library.
2. Pioneer SX750, AKAI AP-Q41 turntable, AKAI SW-175 speakers---basement
3. Marantz 2230, Dual 1216 turntable, Dynaco A25 speakers (4).------patio

Extras: Pioneer SX-440, Wharfdale W25 speakers, AR2 speakers, AR18, Large ADVENT speakers, Pioneer SX850, Pioneer PL-12D turntable , AR3A's.

*but what is a "sweat scraper" ?  I usually use a towel or take a shower...hmmm, may try one though.*


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 24, 2014)

Mass_, you sound like my brother! (and I recognize some of those items; no JBLs?)  He even has stuff that has vacuum tubes and he leaves the backs off the components  because he likes to look at them... lol.

With that many "valleys" in 78 "albums", how did they clean their reefer?


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 24, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> Mass_, you sound like my brother! (and I recognize some of those items; no JBLs?)  He even has stuff that has vacuum tubes and he leaves the backs of the components  because he likes to look at them... lol.


 
will most likely get to JBL's at some point. I'm saving the tube amp stuff for my later years, although I do lurk the ebay auctions for McIntosh gear.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 24, 2014)

CenterTree said:


> So, a few days after Xmas I went up the my attic and brought down 3 huge boxes of LP's and 45's and my kids' eye's just about popped out.
> 
> I gave them most away to the kids.   Stuff like older Pink Floyd, Zep, Beatles, old Aerosmith, Kansas, Boston, ZZ top, J Giles , to The Cars, Alan Parsons, The Cure and an assortment of 80's styles.
> 
> The 80's music is really BIG with the kids now.  Just happens to be my favorite too.


I think J Giles was my first record, around age 7.  I don't think I knew what a Centerfold was, at the time, but I liked the song.

I just pulled out the old Atari 2600 and hooked it up to the TV a few days ago.  PacMan still works!  Gonna show it to the 4-year old as soon as I can get the joysticks pulled apart and tuned up.  I'm prepared for him to be thoroughly un-impressed.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 24, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Yes, sweat scraper is for the heese.


I was going to ask what a sweat scraper was, but now I gotta know... what's a "heese"?

More related to the OP, I had no idea how big a sweat scraper was.  Thanks for including the record sleeve for scale.


----------



## razerface (Mar 24, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> some of you will recall some of the equipment here:


i sold 1000+ albums just last year. All good rock and roll.  I quit. I did find some old elvis junk from a former girlfriend mixed in,,which i promptly used as targets.. I still have the turntable and my Carver amp and tuner. The turntable will go next. I own a reel to reel somewhere too.


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 24, 2014)

Too bad you shot up Elvis... esp. if it was the old stuff.  Rock 'n' Roll doesn't get any better than vintage Elvis!


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 24, 2014)

Guessing... "heese"=more than one hoss.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 24, 2014)

I just can't imagine Willy Nelson singing "Beer For My Heese, Whiskey For My Men".


----------



## Dix (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, it's like goose & geese 

Sorry barn slang term 

Sweat scrappers are important, due to the fact that accumulated water from a bath or sweating can cause a horse to bake if left out in hot weather. Their hair causes a furnace effect in their bodies.Mix with excess water ='s a not good thing. 

One of the reasons I'm spending time getting the shedding hair off of them as much as possible these days.

Anyways ... I remember purple 78's. And ofcourse my albums & 45s.


----------



## Dix (Mar 24, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I just can't imagine Willy Nelson singing "Beer For My Heese, Whiskey For My Men".




*cough*

"Whiskey For My Men And Beer For My Heese" sounds better , not that Willie would care with a cloud of smoke around him


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 24, 2014)

My new album "Dyslexic Cowboy" will be out in the Fall.


----------



## Ehouse (Mar 25, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> My new album "Dyslexic Cowboy" will be out in the Fall.




Just don't try an' Yodel.


----------



## razerface (Mar 25, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> Too bad you shot up Elvis... esp. if it was the old stuff.  Rock 'n' Roll doesn't get any better than vintage Elvis!


Does this mean there is new stuff? 

lol,,,, (insert puking sounds here) I do not understand even 1 tiny bit why anyone thought elvis was worth recording.  I bet I have destroyed over 20 of his albums. Anytime one showed up,,no matter who left it in my house,,,it got busted!
I am proud to help rid the planet of this caterwauling. Send any albums, sheet music, memorabilia, pics,,anything elvis,,and I will send it to the great beyond for you in a shower of sparks. This service is free of charge for all members of Hearth.com.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 2, 2014)

My Great Aunt had a Victrola at her cottage on Jack Lake near Bancroft, ON.  It didn't have electricity until mid 70s.  On rainy days, I would get it spinning and listen to the old tunes.  My sister has it now...

While we don't have that large of a collection of albums, it has made an impression on our children.  I have to set up the turntable again just for fun.  We also have a very vintage cabinet turntable and tuner that my mother-in-law made (the components).  She used to build prototypes for GE at Royce Works in Toronto, ON.

Vinyl has made a limited resurgence but Sam the Record Man is no more http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_the_Record_Man


----------



## jharkin (Apr 2, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> will most likely get to JBL's at some point. I'm saving the tube amp stuff for my later years, although I do lurk the ebay auctions for McIntosh gear.



Don't wait. Macs are already priced into the stratosphere...cost me a grand to get mine as a basket case almost 15 years ago.  If you like vinyl on those pioneers you will love it on a vintage tube setup.


This is my humble rack... '63 Mac mc240, 80's Conrad Johnson PV7, Music Hall MMF5 turntable, homebrew 10 inch 3 way speakers. When spinning vinyl there is not a single transistor between the groove and your ear, and I've even got some old pressings that where analog mastered on tube cutting gear. Anolog..... Pure analog


----------

